# THIS SUNDAY - April 7th 2019 - CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - Long Beach California



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2019)

_~~~  __APRIL __7th __2019 __CYCLONE COASTER __Sunday ride __DETAILS __~~~ _

 _It looks like the local weather forecast show that this weekend will be __THE BEST WEATHER THIS YEAR __with __SUNNY SKIES __& the mid 70's forecast along the coast predicted for the __APRIL __7th __2019 __CYCLONE COASTER __Sunday ride - 2019 has been tough to ride in SoCal so far with our record rainfall - the __SUNNY WEATHER __is WELCOME & MUCH NEEDED - 99% of the __CYCLONE COASTER __Sunday rides are __SUNNY __over the 11 plus years we've been doing them - So it feels odd not to have the sun on our backs as we ride - So RIDE ON everyone time to push those pedals & get out your favorite bicycles that will once again be __Ridden __not __Hidden_

_    This month is the famed __LONG BEACH GRAND PRIX __in our hometown of Long Beach California - You know what that means - __YES __- we will ride down the open race course before the Indy cars - drift cars - trophy trucks do in a couple weeks time - __HOW_ _COOL IS THAT_ 

 _*NEXT MONTH*__* --*__* MAY 5th 2019 -- will be the 22nd Annual *__*CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet ~~ FROM 7am to 10am **@* __*the PIKE *Restaurant __*& *__*Bar *__*back parking lot - followed by our *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Sunday ride from *__*Portfolio *__*Coffeehouse *__*@ 11am where we welcome ALL RIDERS on any brand of bicycle & that's the core of what our rides are all about - friendships & everyday small talk & some bicycle knowledge & *appreciation* shared before - during & after the ride with many of the core group sticking around for a nice *lunch after the ride with the __CYCLONE COASTER __family before heading back _


_*Now Available NEW RUN of *_*CYCLONE COASTER **metal embossed license plates *
_Plates include rear axle mount or frame mounting bracket _
_Plates come in 3 different color options  _
_(1) California Gold paint with embossed black silk screened letters_
_(2) California Black paint with embossed California Gold silk screened letters_
_(3) Aluminum high polished or brushed finish with embossed letters _





_CYCLONE COASTER __T__-__Shirts __are __ALWAYS AVAILABLE __@ __EVERY __CYCLONE COASTER __Sunday __ride _

_Ridden __not __Hidden - __Frank _


----------



## Mike Franco (Apr 5, 2019)

Any official date on the swap meet


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 5, 2019)

_*NEXT MONTH -- MAY 5th 2019 -- will be the 22nd Annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet ~~ FROM 7am to 10am **@* *the PIKE *Restaurant *& Bar back parking lot - followed by our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am*_


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Great Time as usual; great bikes and riders too!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 7, 2019)

thanks so much for all the nice pics, 
 you put on of your show and bike rides  from bicycle larry


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2019)

This is what serious fun looks like.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 7, 2019)

Goodtimes as always. See you next month...


----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2019)

Didn’t take many pics but a great day for a ride in the LB.


----------

